# Summer Solstice Stonehenge



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/valeri...e-solstice-live-from-stonehenge/#3a19e16d596d







*This year’s summer solstice is set to take place at 10:43 pm GMT on June 20 (5:43 pm EDT / 2:43 pm PDT), at the point when the earth’s northern pole is most tipped toward the sun. This marks the longest day and shortest night of the year for the northern hemisphere – an important day for prehistoric farmers and herders whose livelihood relied on an understanding of the seasons in the time before watches and calendars. *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

It fascinates me that people, very long ago, figured out some of the basics about our planet,
including the poles, and the equator, and gave them names.....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

How often does a Summer Solstice coincide with a Solar Eclipse?  (Fascinating Article!)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/starts...t-to-happen-just-how-rare-is-it/#52ebf3102db7


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Wow!!
Incredible article, Em!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

Enjoy your Day - The longest day and shortest night here.  Sadly (to me), it's all downhill from here  /-;    Already, days will be getting shorter and nights longer.  While lots of folks celebrate the Summer Solstice, it's not my favorite event in any given year.  Before we know it, it will again be getting dark by the late afternoon!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/valeri...e-solstice-live-from-stonehenge/#3a19e16d596d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just gorgeous RR!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

Repost:  
I hope to be awake to see it live around 1 AM on 6.21.20, if my math is right for Ohio!
If I manage it, I'm going to watch on:

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/solar/2020-june-21 (click 'Watch it live.')


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2020)

31 Facts You Never Knew About the Summer Solstice





*The summer solstice isn't exclusive to Earth*
All the planets in our solar system have summer solstices. Mars's solstice occurs a few days after Earth's in June. On Uranus, the summer solstice happens once every 84 years. The next one will occur on October 9, 2069. Each season lasts for 21 years. Talk about a never-ending winter!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> 31 Facts You Never Knew About the Summer Solstice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links!  I'll look forward to viewing them later today!  Update - Well, actually it wasn't that much later!  Way too hot and humid by the time I did just a bit of yard work!  The link is great and has so many other links, I can read all day!  Much appreciated! ~ Em


----------

